# Rat attacking other rats.



## cccgina1 (Nov 11, 2012)

I have 4 girls who are on free range pretty much all the time now in my bedroom. About a week or so ago, one of my girls started beating up the other rats. I ignored it at first, thinking they were just sorting things out, but it got worse. She gets pretty vicious. She's biting their necks and leaving marks, pulling out for, etc. They scream for their lives when she starts in on them. I tried saying NO, but it didn't stop her. Not sure what it is. I know she doesn't like to share food. They have food stashed all over. I put her in the hospital cage for now for a time out.


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

Rats don't understand time outs... it's just not how their brains work. In order to discourage bad rat behaviors you have to use immediate discipline... bop them or even smack them.... (lovingly and with no malice in your heart or blunt object in your hand). A small towel or big soft paintbrush might help you maintain a reasonable balance between firm discipline and rat abuse.

Your one rat is trying to take you job away and be the alpha and she's beating up on everyone that's bonded to you instead of her. Eventually she'll start challenging you directly as in nipping or even biting.

Take charge and stop behavior before it become worse. You can do it on the fly if you still have a good relationship with her or you can take her through immersion if you need one on one therapy to re-establish your alpha role in her eyes. Remember rats don't fight for second fiddle.

Now I understand that my advise sounds a little harsh... but imagine if you were a real live alpha rat and one of the girls tried to usurp your pack and beat up on one of your loyal followers.... Trust me, the offending rat would be in for a whole world of pain... as a loving and kindly human alpha you aren't going to go all psycho on your confused rat... but sometimes it takes more than a loud word to get through. So less aggressive than a real alpha rat, but you do whatever it takes to communicate, if you let the behavior slide things will get worse.


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

Have you worked on immersion training with them? Have you bonded with each one in a way that establishes your alpha status in the pack? Rats won't viciously attack each other, especially not around you, if they know that you are their alpha and you are in charge. I'd start with doing some immersion training with your aggressive girl. Check out the thread--it's a sticky in the Rat Behavior section.


----------



## cccgina1 (Nov 11, 2012)

Thank you, I will check that out. I took her out of the hospital cage. You're right, she has been nipping at me too. I will check out the immersion training. What she's doing is exactly what is described! She's trying to take my pack!! lol I can't have that. OK, Now I know what to do.
Thanks!!


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

cccgina1

Your welcome... we've all seen this before, that's why I knew she was bullying you too. Once you re-establish your relationship on proper footing then you can enforce discipline amongst the ranks and peace and happiness will break out all over your home.

Best luck.


----------

